# Dallas patient tests positive for Ebola



## Phoe2006 (Sep 30, 2014)

Dallas patient has tested positive for Ebola, the first case ever diagnosed in the United States.

A statement sent out Monday night by the hospital says it's based on the person's symptoms and recent travel history. The hospital has not said if the patient is a man or a woman.

Officials with the Texas Dept. of State Health Services said the patient traveled to West Africa and developed symptoms after their return to Texas, but it is unknown which country they were in.

A press conference with details about the diagnosis is planned for Tuesday afternoon at 4:30 p.m and will be streamed live online and shown on air.

A CDC team is already on its way to Dallas to meet with health officials and coordinate a response.

Both the hospital and health officials say strict federal isolation and testing guidelines are being followed and the risk of an outbreak in Dallas is low.

"Unless you have exchanged bodily fluids with this individual this is a low risk for people in Dallas County. So we want to ease the fear. We're talking about bodily fluids transmission, not just sitting right here together that being an issue," said Dallas County Health Director Zach Thompson.

Thompson also said unlike Africa, Dallas County has the infrastructure needed to deal with Ebola.

The World Health Organization says the Ebola outbreak in West Africa has killed more than 3,000 people.

According to the CDC, Ebola symptoms can include fever, muscle pain, vomiting and bleeding, and can appear as long as 21 days after exposure to the virus.

The CDC has said that 12 other people in the U.S. have been tested for Ebola since July 27. Those tests came back negative.


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm sure we are going to start hearing a lot more about this.  The worst part is every one that panics and runs to the ER because they have a feaver a d waste the doctors time.


----------



## 1superman (Oct 1, 2014)

A pic of Ebola virus in a human. Believed to originate in Africa from eating Bat soup. Disgusting!


----------



## MattG (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, thats nasty looking as hell


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 1, 2014)

Just in time for all the new obamacare regulations that start tomorrow lol


----------



## 1superman (Oct 1, 2014)

This is what I read.

Legal experts have determined that the Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) would classify the duration needed to quarantine and treat an Ebola sufferer as “long-term care”. Standard insurance plans do not include long-term care coverage and such instances would require a separate policy for long-term care in order to be covered.


----------



## 1superman (Oct 1, 2014)

On August 1, 2014, President Barack Obama held a combination press conference and filibuster.  Among other things, he stated:


Keep in mind that Ebola is not something that is easily transmitted.  That’s why, generally, outbreaks dissipate.

Contrary to Obama’s statement, Ebola is easily transmitted.  Moreover, past outbreaks have dissipated because the infected people died so quickly that the opportunity to infect other people was reduced.


----------



## formula1069 (Oct 1, 2014)

Stop going to these shit hole 3rd world countries ! Stay the fuck out or you must pay to get tested before leaving them and tested when you return add in into the airfare or something 
They quarantine animals when shipped here should be the same for people when they come from there


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 1, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> Just in time for all the new obamacare regulations that start tomorrow lol


Yea go figure.   It might be planned to scare all the  non covered people to buy into it.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 1, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Yea go figure.   It might be planned to scare all the  non covered people to buy into it.



Ya...or taxpayers footing the bill for innoculating all the indigent...just like we pay for them to be treated over and over for being non compliant with their drug or alcohol induced diseases


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 1, 2014)

1superman said:


> This is what I read.
> 
> Legal experts have determined that the Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) would classify the duration needed to quarantine and treat an Ebola sufferer as “long-term care”. Standard insurance plans do not include long-term care coverage and such instances would require a separate policy for long-term care in order to be covered.



Awesome, I cant wait to pay for everyones long term care lol


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 1, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> Stop going to these shit hole 3rd world countries ! Stay the fuck out or you must pay to get tested before leaving them and tested when you return add in into the airfare or something
> They quarantine animals when shipped here should be the same for people when they come from there


 For real, and what was this nasty fu*k doing swapping bodily fluids with someone in west Africa? And why was he in contact with school age children, which is what I just saw being reported on CNN

Hospital: oh, you just got back from Liberia and you feel like shit? Were going to go ahead and discharge you anyways! Wtf?


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 1, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> Stop going to these shit hole 3rd world countries ! Stay the fuck out or you must pay to get tested before leaving them and tested when you return add in into the airfare or something
> They quarantine animals when shipped here should be the same for people when they come from there


Agreed.


----------



## thebrick (Oct 1, 2014)

I knew this crap would get here through an airport and they keep saying we have this under control here, but they don't.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 1, 2014)

Doomsday prepping time guys! I'm about to hit my bunker and be of the grid if this gets out of control.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 2, 2014)

The dude new he was sick. Now they are tracking 40 people who came in contact with him.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ur-neighbors-died-So-allowed-step-flight.html


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 2, 2014)

I hate to say this but we just need to quarantine them all and let nature take its course and then burn all that remains otherwise I'm sure this could go from manageable to world wide epidemic in a matter of a few months. Also like animals that are brought into our country we should quarantine these people for an unspecified amount of time to make sure they don't have it


----------



## BigBob (Oct 2, 2014)

Its getting even better.
http://m.nydailynews.com/life-style...ource=facebook.com&utm_campaign=NYDN+Facebook


----------



## BigBob (Oct 2, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I hate to say this but we just need to quarantine them all and let nature take its course and then burn all that remains otherwise I'm sure this could go from manageable to world wide epidemic in a matter of a few months. Also like animals that are brought into our country we should quarantine these people for an unspecified amount of time to make sure they don't have it


Phoe, what if it changes or morphs into something else? I don't know if that's possible but that's scary.


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.westernjournalism.com/br...-may-started-something-changes-america-video/


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 2, 2014)

This is all thanks to the Obama administration.  Thanks again!   Just wait til the 3,00 soldiers get back from "fighting Ebola" in Africa.  Lol!


----------

